# Deer Blind Windows



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Got this idea from TBH site. They are tinted sliding glass windows. Bought lattice trim and tinted plexiglass from HD. Cut the plexiglass with dermal tool. Can do three windows for about 50 bucks.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Look good !


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Did the same thing but my windows are on the inside of my blind. Doing that helps keep the wind from blowing them off my blind out into the pasture..

Looks good.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job, but I have them in the inside also.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Was thinking about the inside. I was thinking about the rain channeling to the outside.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

looks good! are they going to slide without making any noise?


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

yes they are quiet


----------

